# How important are the THD ratings?.



## bones1 (Nov 5, 2020)

I am finding it difficult to find generators with low total THD ratings so as not to jeopardize electronics in the home.Just how important is this and what do you guys run for electronics safe power?. I have found that the best machines have a better rating, non inverter that is ie Winco and Gillette.. Looking for 10K dual fuel so inverter is out of the picture Gillette does not make a dual fuel. The $1000.00 and under sets are way too dirty, to be expected at that price range.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Can’t go wrong with winco or Gillette. Winco can be purchased already trifuel, I’m not sure about Gillette. I’ve seen cheaper generators with pretty good looking wave forms tested with an oscilloscope. Champion and westinghouse generators had good waveforms.


----------



## bones1 (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks. AiPower, although Chinese, advertises<6% THD on their 10 K units but that is questionable for sure. I am leaning Winco unless a decent Onan pops up for sale. Winco HPS9000E Tri-Fuel Portable Generator - Winco Generators - Agricultural, Commercial, Contractor & Residential


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Not 10K, but in the neighborhood and <3% THD... Add a U.S. Carburetion Dual Fuel kit.





Amazon.com : A-iPower SUA8000i 8000 Watt Portable Inverter Generator, for Sensitive Equipment : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : A-iPower SUA8000i 8000 Watt Portable Inverter Generator, for Sensitive Equipment : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

save your pennies and get a good gen set is the best advice i can give.
you get what you pay for in good reliable clean power.
look at honda eu7000is generators
as well as cat

and factory tri fuel is ok.
but there are some great add on kits right now!


----------



## bones1 (Nov 5, 2020)

I have been looking at those Tabora, they have a 12K non inverter model that claims<6% as well and dual fuel but good luck finding any as a matter of fact Winco is a month out as well.


----------



## bones1 (Nov 5, 2020)

Home Depot has the dual fuel for$990. But the reviews are not good. So i'll pass and wait for a Winco next month. I know they are good units.


----------



## sportplumber (Nov 16, 2019)

What do guys think of Northern Tool?

They claim low THD for running electronics but I didn't see a number. Honda powered.






NorthStar Portable Generator 13,000 Surge Watts, 10,500 Rated Watts, Electric Start, CARB Compliant | Northern Tool


Rugged, newly designed NorthStar® 13,000 Watt Generator features a smaller footprint and the latest Honda V-Twin engine to <b&g...




www.northerntool.com


----------



## bones1 (Nov 5, 2020)

*This model is a good one.

Powered by Honda Reliability*
This NorthStar generator uses a top‐of‐the‐line, commercial‐grade Honda engine. This amazingly reliable, smooth‐running engine provides everything you need on the job or in emergencies — easy‐start convenience, improved power, greater fuel efficiency, longer run times and quieter operation.
*Backed by Honda Durability*
With an outstanding 3‐year limited warranty, the Honda GX engine adds even more value to your NorthStar generator. You get smooth, robust performance plus years of worry-free dependability.
*Clean Power Keeps Electronics and Appliances Safe*
Today’s appliances and electronics need clean power to run effectively. Clean power is smooth, steady power with low harmonic distortion. With less than 5% harmonic distortion at full load — the same as electricity from the utility company — this NorthStar generator provides reliable performance whenever you need it. Other brands advertise no load distortion levels yet actually have distortion levels as high as 20-30% at full load. Be sure to compare distortion levels at full load rating.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ok but they are not inverter quiet.
and count on larger fuel consumption.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I would like to know this about non-inverter generators.... All engines on gens do the same at the end of the day and that is the engine turns the alternator that produces electricity..So if you look at it that way, its the alternator that needs to be good quality rather than the engine.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

both the alt and especially the engine as well as the engine speed control has to be perfect on a non inverter gen system to keep the voltage and HZ on center.

with an inverter system the clock in the inverter sets these values on the fine.
and uses a electronic servo for the throttle control.

most others use a fixed value mechanical gov system..
it is dependent on the mechanical design.


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

speedy2019 said:


> I would like to know this about non-inverter generators.... *All engines on gens do the same at the end of the day and that is the engine turns the alternator that produces electricity..* So if you look at it that way, its the alternator that needs to be good quality rather than the engine.


I agree completely. Also remember when you compare the Honda engines to it's many clones, regardless of where they're made. ALL of them have cast iron lined cylinders, crankshafts that rotate on all but identical bearings. All are lubricated in the same manner, with the same type and weight of oil. ALL are built from Aluminum die cast parts. In short there simply is NOT that much difference in how they're made..... Or how they run. Take care of them, and they'll last. Neglect them and they won't.

And as you stated, ALL of them are going to turn the dynamo's the same way. So in that regard the dynamo is far more important than the engine that turns it. Because an engine either runs correctly, or it doesn't. And a bad running engine, regardless of it's quality, or lack thereof, is not going to make a quality dynamo achieve good manufacturing of power.


----------

